# General comment to all military/tactical meds.



## rsdemt (Apr 23, 2008)

May I just say god bless to all of you.
The military, and police are the reason that we are here. And the reason that we still have our freedom, that so many of our ancestors fought for!
Stay safe, and god bless all of you!


----------



## sandboxmedic (Apr 24, 2008)

*thanks*

Normally we get so much criticism and bashing, but, i just read your comment,..so Thank You!!


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

sandboxmedic said:


> Normally we get so much criticism and bashing, QUOTE]
> 
> yea I agree, I am not in the service myself but I cannot stand it when people bash the armed forces, seriously if it were not for you guys we wouldn't have the freedom we have today, for all you bashers you try living in that desert and fighting terrorists and see how long you last!!
> 
> (sorry I just really wanted to get that out)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 30, 2008)

*Heartfelt...*

Can't say enough...... Thank You!! :usa:


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Apr 30, 2008)

I salute each and every one of you, you are the reason we have the  freedoms we all enjoy everyday in this country. You all have my utmost respect and support.  THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!


----------

